# Can you identify this diesease on my betta please?!



## jamfas18 (Jan 18, 2011)

What is wrong with my betta? What can I do to prevent and cure this problem? Thanks in advance. 

- Jamie


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Make sure its not this. http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/columnaris.htm

My bettas that just died had there heads look like that and even more. The scales were turning into open wounds and fungusing, then popping out like dropsi and rotting away.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I believe it could be Ick or Velvet. Ick because it's concentrated a lot on his face. Velvet because of the goldish color and on the second picture it looks like it's on the rest of his body. I heard you can check for velvet by shining a light over your Betta and looking for what looks like a gold or rust colored "dust" on your Betta.

I would wait for a second opinion from a more experienced member, I am still new to Betta and Betta care. I have been doing a lot of research lately and that's what I've heard Velvet and Ick look like. So try looking into those maybe?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Def. look's like some kind of skin problem.
Sorry I could not be of more help, I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to diseases since my fish rarely get sick.
But the people here are very helpful when it come's to helping someone out.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Agreed, everyone here is great help! If I'm having trouble with research and can't seem to get a straight answer anywhere I get all the help and assurance I need here. 

Just to help gather a little more info:
How big is your tank:
How often are water changes:
Temperature:
What is the water treated with:
Is there anything else in the tank with him:


----------



## jamfas18 (Jan 18, 2011)

c4talys7

My tank is a 1.5-2 gallon fish bowl of stagnant water (ut oh!) 

I change 90% of the water every week or week and a half. 

Due to the small size of the tank and lack of temperature indicator strip I have not put a heater in, even though I do own one. The temperature is controlled by the ambient temperature and the tank light. With the light on around 12 hours a day the temperature is around 75-78 F which probably a little too cold for bettas. When i turn the light off to conserve energy and not boil the water and bake the fish I'm sure the temperature drops a little. 

The water is not treated with anything (eek!) I simply use tap water and let it sit out over night before introducing it to the tank so that SOME of the chemicals from the tap water can evaporate. 

There is nothing else in the tank with him. He is not bubble nesting. I find that if I leave the light on 24 hours a day he bubble nests but I'm worried about bacteria growth at higher temperatures in the stagnant unfiltered water. 

Thanks for the replies thus far...

- Jamie


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think its ich or velvet... Try some medicine and raise the temp so the ich falls of (if it is..), then when it is, boil or scald everything from his tank and rinse well. Keep the tank clean! Mkie frequent change s please :B
Bettas aren't always the biggest fans of direct light, either.. Get a heater if possible and dec.water conditioner, at least! :3


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

You want to change your water at least once a week for sure. He could be getting ammonia burns from not having his water changed. Small tanks=more water changes. Having a very small filter could help too.

Not treating your water??? That's never good, go to a walmart and get some betta bowl buddies. Take a tablet and toss it in a clean milk just. I always keep ready treated water in a jug for filling.

You want your water to be 78-80`. The warm, humid water helps them a lot. WIth rutined water changes you should not have an issue with bacteria growth. Having nothing in the tank makes your cleaning easier as well. My small tanks just have a weighted plant in it so I can just pull it out as I clean.

If you want a happy fish then you need to take the care in getting the supplies. They are not hardy goldfish.

I hope this helps.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I think its ich or velvet... Try some medicine and raise the temp so the ich falls of (if it is..), then when it is, boil or scald everything from his tank and rinse well. Keep the tank clean! Mkie frequent change s please :B
> Bettas aren't always the biggest fans of direct light, either.. Get a heater if possible and dec.water conditioner, at least! :3


Yeah I was about to say the same thing. A conditionor is a must! My roommate didn't use it for the longest time on her Betta, we're in Hawaii and the pet store claims you don't need it, she started using it when I commented that he Betta's tail looked a little ragged. Also, I would change a 1-2.5 gal daily (especially a 1gal or less). I didn't on my first Betta (I wasn't aware of the care it takes to have a healthy Betta at the time) and he got pretty sick.

If you can give your Betta a silk plant or cup or something to make him feel a little more secure I'm sure he would love it . Keep us posted!


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Boiling the heck out of everything that you can is very helpful for the moment, but you might want to keep him in a separate Q tank for a while so he can pool his resources to fight while you clean his home. 

I'm fairly new to this too, but using a 3% hydrogen peroxide solution to kill any parasites or harmful bacteria that might be living in the tank is something my room-mate and I found helpful. It just decomposes into Oxygen and Water and this rxn process is what makes them unhappy. JUST DON'T FORGET TO RINSE EVERYTHING THOROUGHLY. Trace amounts in the water won't hurt your betta but larger doses might.

Please feel free to correct me if anything above strikes you as wrong.

If in doubt find OldFishLady...she seems to know a lot.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! And seeing as how it *is at least some sort of skin thing, I actually recommend you *dont*, at all, leave that light on him. It'll just promote growth D;
I used this medicine for whatever fungual thing Alle had, it can be bought at Walmart on the cheap (Like 3 bucks!) and comes in drops/gal. I had the same size tank you do, so its like a single drop :B
http://www.petguys.com/-042781008000.html

Also, try these conditioners, theyre cheap and the first one is soooooo easy to measure and use! (Just drops!!!)
Walmart: http://www.vitacost.com/Jungle-Lab-Corp-Start-Right-Water-Conditioner
Petsmarts and Petco's: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752207

And if youre looking for a heater, I bought this badboy and loooveee it ~.~ <3 (again, same sized tankish)... Not to expensive and sold in lots of places!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732
Its great 
They sell those tiny thermometers that stick to your tank at Walmart for a buck, too! Ive bought a few there 
<3


----------



## jamfas18 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. I'll have to buy some water conditioner. In the mean time I will give him a dose of Rid Ich to fight the protozoan, flagellate and fungal diseases. I will also watch his artificial light intake. I added a decoration to give him a sense of security even though he is not bashful haha. Here is a pic of the new decor.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Keep us posted on his progress


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Love the decor! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just like all the others said, you must have water conditioner! Also even if the light keeps the tank warm, the temperature fluctuations can be very stressful so a heater is usually a must to keep things stable. I also agree with the others about more water changes, in something that small probably daily water changes. Waiting a week will cause the ammonia to build up dangerously.


----------



## jamfas18 (Jan 18, 2011)

He has made a full recovery! Here he blows a bubble as a token of appreciation to those here for their help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, he's such a pretty, bright red!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

So glad he's better! Also, that is an AMAZING photo.


----------

